# SawStop From Santa



## jimofsanston (Oct 15, 2009)

You lucky dog you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tom, that is a nice looking saw that you have in your shop. And it should last you for many years.


----------



## tomfromwinnipeg (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice saw, you must have been good this year. Way to go Santa!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Tom, you must have been very good! I was too but I didn't get one


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm jealous.Is that an Industrial or a Professional?


----------



## BigBard (Jan 19, 2009)

That's my dream saw! Wonder if that miter gauge is worth using?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tom: Wow super good boy. Congratulations.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

congrats man, you wont be sorry ..Best saw i ever owned, next year you will get a to do list , maybe even sooner… I know, all Saw Stops come with a to do list , sooner or later


----------



## mikedddd (Jul 22, 2009)

Tom: Congratulations on the new saw, you will love it, I've had my industrial saw for a little over two years and is by far the best saw I've ever used.


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

those things suck - i would throw it away - i have a great place to dump stuff right in my shop - feel free to use the space


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I helped Santa give me one this year. I'm building the DC ducting right now, so I have a little critique: you're denying yourself rip width capacity by locating the duct where it is. Move it to the right about a foot and you'll pick up the full width.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats on your new saw.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

You must have been EXTRA good this year!


----------



## dmorgantx (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm assuming that the saw on the right is the old 'girlfriend' saw? Don't hurt yourself with this new high powered' trophy girlfriend saw


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

how can you sleep at night,showing the rest of us that picture.enjoy!


----------



## 76winger (Nov 12, 2009)

SawStop's are are awesome saws! Lots of good heavy duty components, plus the safety factor for saving fingers.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Tom,
Great addition…well done.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

That my friend is as good as it gets.


----------



## chuck66 (Aug 21, 2009)

So , did you test it with your finger (or some other extremity) to see if it functions as advertised?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

From what I have seen in the promos for this saw, I would keep it clear of HOT DOGS….they don't seem to get along well with the saw. Great Xmas present…...I would move that DC pipe…your cutting down your rip capacity as someone else also stated.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Woodworkers Journal just name this saw its best in class. I've used the Saw Stop before and, even aside from the obvious safety benefits, it's a great saw.

Congratulations!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Hey, that is great!! Does Santa leave the same ones that cost about 3K?? )


----------



## panther (Jul 9, 2009)

wow, but wait, after this what could you possibly dream about and wish for christmas, you lucky dog i bow in your presence, have fun and enjoy


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

So Tom,
Now that you've had it for a while, how have you been enjoying it?


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like it has been awhile since anyone has posted here. My feeling on the safety issue is that for myself I am very carefully around a TS, and for me the saw break is not that big of a deal. However, what if a friend, neighbor, or family member got hurt on my saw? Not only would I feel bad, very bad indeed, but there would be the threat of legal action taken against me. Maybe my insurance would take care of it, then the rates would go up no doubt, in the mean time if I have a Saw Stop, maybe I can save a little on my rates and have a some peace of mine. So you get a great saw, that looks fantastic, with added safety. almost sounds like a no brainier!

Anyway thanks for sharing the pics, Steve in Oregon


----------

